# Breaking video



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought I would share this with everyone.  If anyone is curious on what is sitting on top of the patio blocks it is a metro yellow pages phone book.
Here is the video links.
Mpeg: http://www.seijitsushindo.com/video/brandon%20breaking-patio%20block%20with%20credits.mpg
Real Media: http://www.seijitsushindo.com/video/brandon%20breaking-patio%20block%20with%20credits.rm
Enjoy!!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2006)

Looked real nice.
Terry


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## bignick (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool...

What's the phone book for?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2006)

nice break


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 9, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> What's the phone book for?


Well the phone book is to help cushion the striking surface whether your arm hand or foot and to help prevent injury.  However the downside to it is it makes it a lot harder to break also because the phone book absorbs a lot of the force before it gets to the block.



			
				tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> nice break


Thanks


----------



## bignick (Apr 9, 2006)

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> Well the phone book is to help cushion the striking surface whether your arm hand or foot and to help prevent injury.  However the downside to it is it makes it a lot harder to break also because the phone book absorbs a lot of the force before it gets to the block.



Kinda what I'd figured...I'll have to try that variation sometime, I enjoy a good breaking challenge...check out this thread for a recent vid of me doing a bit of breaking as well...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice break.  Not sure I have enough weight behind me to try that many but I am going to try 6in before the end of the summer hopefully.


----------



## bignick (Apr 10, 2006)

That was the first time I tried it...although I've done three patio blocks before with no spacers.  The key really is to follow through with the power.  Normally, we strike to impact exactly where we want to deliver the power, but when breaking like that you've to deliver the power to that point and continue delivering it straight to the floor, from your clip I doubt you would have any real problems with adding another few blocks...keep the clips coming!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

